# Watchful so I don't go hypo....?



## Grandma Karen (Aug 11, 2013)

I've been on ATD's since Aug. 8 - first 30 mgs methimazole (10 mg - 3x a day) for 3 weeks, switched to PTU 900 mgs a day (300 mgs - every 8 hours). My first labs after being diagnosed showed I was starting to lower all my levels, which were very high on diagnosis. I'm due back to the endo on Oct. 7 - and will have labs drawn a few days before. But, the more I read, the more I realize I'm on pretty high doses of ATD's and I want to know what will be the first things to watch for so I can realize I may be going hypO and get back to the endo sooner - or at least get my labs sooner - Anyone with advice on watch to watch for?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Hypo symptoms are different for everyone, but some things to watch out for are tiredness, a slower than normal heart rate, unexplained weight gain, and feeling abnormally cold. For me, my hypo symptoms are the exact opposite of my hyper symptoms, so it was very easy to tell, LOL!


----------



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

I was on the same dose of methimazole at the beginning and went hypo. I gained about 30lbs in 2 months (I had lost about 25lbs in 2-3 months without trying before the diagnosis). I also noticed my thyroid a lot more when I was hypo. I was just more aware of its existence and feeling like it was enlarged... this was during the winter and wearing a scarf around my neck gave me the sensation that I was being strangled.

I was also losing a lot of hair - like clogging the drain every day in the shower, finding clumps on my chair at work, etc, which my endo said was probably due to the swing to hypo.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

For me I first noticed changes in the texture of my skin. Then no hairs on my arms at all except the pits. Then I went longer between shaving my legs till there was no hair on my legs or big toe. Periods became extrememy heavy. About 15 minutes after I woke up pain would radiate from the back of my neck down both arms into my hands. I couldn't hardly lift my arms or use my hands without wanting to scream out in pain and cry. My hands didn't want to work. Typing was hard and it was almost impossible for them to use them for any thing that required strength (opening jars). Then the hysterical crying for no reason and it was hard to stop. My feet would be freezing until I fell asleep then I would wake up with the tops of my feet still freezing but the bottom of my feet would be on fire. Painfully on fire and feel hot to the touch. I didn't gain weight but my 9 lb dog did more in a day than I did in a week. I felt swollen like retaining water. But I dipped into a serious hypo hole not just slightly. That's why labs every 4 weeks are so important. And like Jenny said everyone is different.


----------



## Grandma Karen (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, all that sounds just wonderful - only NOT! 

I lost about 25 pounds, and have gained back four of them... all within the last 3 weeks... so I'm assuming my numbers are going down. I'm not as ravenously hungry as I was before being treated. First time in my life I have ever eaten so much and lost weight! Wish that part would stay "broken" LOL

I am a research librarian in a testing lab as my job - so basically I sit at my desk and type all day! Before I was diagnosed I would go home, clean house, cook dinner, babysit some grandkids, take them to the park, come home and play in the yard with them, read a book and go to bed at 11:30 at night - get up at 5;30 am, work and do it all again, never tired! Now, when I get home from work, I'm tired. Not overly tired, probably "normal" tired for a 51 year old! I'll be watching for *more* tired...

I get labs Oct. 5 and see the endo Oct. 7 - I'm still on the beta-blocker and my heart rate is pretty steady in the upper 60's lower 70's... has been since I went on them (after jumping to 260's I'm feeling like my #'s now are SO slow... )

Thanks for the answers/advice... I'm going to watch myself carefully and call to get in sooner if I feel/see anything out of the ordinary!

And hopefully this time she will lower my dose - I'm pretty sick of those 6 pills every 8 hours... They are SO nasty tasting and I can never keep all six of them from hitting my tongue!


----------

